# "Brems Licht!!!!!"



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

so my mom gets home today and tells me that her little warning screen in her 100 is coming on saying "brems licht" i got this translated and it means "brake lightly". first of all, why did the car throw it into german, not english? and second of all, what exactly does this mean? my mom has always been a 2-foot driver(i tell her she should race







) and occasionally rides the brakes but she said she didnt slam on her brakes or anything recently......








Thanks in advance
~Danny


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: "Brems Licht!!!!!" (MyAudiGoFast)*

Ummm there are more than one ways to translate "licht"....It literally means "Light" but that could also mean "lightly". I would suggest checking the bulbs in the taillights. funny how easy it is with a proper translation. I have no idea on the German thing. Maybe because the automatic GPS Zip-Code processor built into the car is malfunctioning and it thinks it's back in Germany?
For the record - my CQ's Autocheck actually says "Brake Light"
HTH



[Modified by billzcat1, 1:00 AM 11-11-2001]


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: "Brems Licht!!!!!" (billzcat1)*

it is a brake light that is out. still no idea why it was in german but oh well we got everything taken care of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Danny


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: "Brems Licht!!!!!" (MyAudiGoFast)*

Bremslicht means "braking light", and it means your brake light is out, as you already discovered.


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: "Brems Licht!!!!!" (Eolair)*

Did something get disconnected so as to reset the computer? You can change the default back to english but I'm not completely sure how to. Maybe ask over at AudiWorld.


----------

